# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  فرقی نداره شب کی بخوابم همیشه دیر بیدار میشم چ کنم؟

## Fatemeh2Net

سلام دوستان 
من یه مشکل وحشتناکی دارم اینه که وقتی گوشیمو میذارم رو ساعت صبح بیدار شم اصلن صداشو نمیشنوم! و یهو میبینم که ساعت 8 یا 9ه!
حتی شبم که زود میخوابم همین مشکل هست
چیکار کنم به نظرتون؟
بعد ساعت خواب و بیدار شدن استاندارد چه ساعتیه؟ طوریکه هم بازده ذهن بالا باشه هم بشه برنامه ریزی درست انجام داد واسه درس خوندن

----------


## reza16

حداقل 6 ساعت باید خوابید اگه برای شما کم بود 7 ساعتش کنید ولی به نظر من استرس های ذهنیه که نمیزاره شما خواب خوب داشته باشی و صبح هر موقع که خواستی بیدار شی , استرس های ذهنی رو برای خودت حل کن.

----------


## amin dehghan

شما باید روزانه  بین 6 تا 8 ساعت خوب داشته باشید 
اگر خوابتون بیش از حد در 4 روز ساعت خواب خود را بدست اورید(بدون هیچگونه الارمی) سپس سعی کنید هر 4 روز یکبار یه ربع یا 10 دقیقه از ساعت خواب خود کم کنید تا به ساعت نرمال برسه
خواب هم حتما باید در شرایط محیطی مناسب باشه مثل تاریکی نسبی محیط و حالت دراز کش بدن نه به صورت نشسته

----------


## alirezagooneh

منم مشکل نو رو داشتم ولی مشکل من این بود که صدا رو میشنویدم بعد قطعش میکردم ( خخ ) . صدای زنگتو عوض کن و اگر عوض کردی ولی هی قطعش میکردی, بذار یه جایی که مجبور شی پاشی قطعش کنی تا خواب از سرت بپره

----------


## artim

تاپیک تکراری
خواب زیاد! [بایگانی] - انجمن کنکور
مشکل زود بیدار شدن [بایگانی] - انجمن کنکور

----------


## Dr fatima97

سلام....

بچه ها من اصلا نمی تونم صب زود بیدارشم {روزای تعطیل} گوشی رو خاموش می کنم و می خوابم ....

همیشه ساعت 10-11 بیدار میشم مثلا خیر سرم کنکوریم.... :Y (558): 

فرقی هم نمی کنه که شب زود بخوابم یا دیر.... :Yahoo (62): 

موقع خواب تو خیالم درس می خونم ..... :Yahoo (41): 

شما راهکاری برای زود بیدار شدنم دارین؟؟؟؟ :Y (727):

----------


## Poorya.Mo

سلام

خونه ما ماشاءالله اینقدر سرو صدا هست که من بخوام نخوام همون 7 صبح بیدارم  :Yahoo (4): 
بگو یک خورده سرو صدا کنن تا خواب نازت خراب بشه و بیدار شی درستو بخونی 

ولی خوب تنظیم خواب هم جواب میده ها. مثلا ساعت 11 بخوابی امکان نداره دیگه 7 و 8 دیرتر بیدار بشی

----------


## Mr.Dr

صبح با اذان بلند شو
وضو بگیر (ترجیحاً آب سرد)
دو رکعت نماز بخون
خود به خود خواب از چشمات میپره

----------


## Dr fatima97

> سلام
> 
> خونه ما ماشاءالله اینقدر سرو صدا هست که من بخوام نخوام همون 7 صبح بیدارم 
> بگو یک خورده سرو صدا کنن تا خواب نازت خراب بشه و بیدار شی درستو بخونی 
> 
> ولی خوب تنظیم خواب هم جواب میده ها. مثلا ساعت 11 بخوابی امکان نداره دیگه 7 و 8 دیرتر بیدار بشی


بابام یکسره صدام میزنه اما بازم می خوابم....
من با سر و صدا اصلا مشکلی ندارم. ..متاسفانه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
اشتباهت اینه که گوشیتو خاموش میکنی و میخوابی 
اگر یه چند روز گوشیتو بذاری روی ساعت هفت و بیدار شی دیگه از اون به بعد عادت میکنی که صبح زود بیدار شی
حالا چون گوشی امواجش سرطانزاست میتونی ساعت بذاری رو رنگ
موفق باشی
فعلا :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> صبح با اذان بلند شو
> وضو بگیر (ترجیحاً آب سرد)
> دو رکعت نماز بخون
> خود به خود خواب از چشمات میپره


ممنون...امتحان می کنم

----------


## Poorya.Mo

> سلام دوست عزیز
> اشتباهت اینه که گوشیتو خاموش میکنی و میخوابی 
> اگر یه چند روز گوشیتو بذاری روی ساعت هفت و بیدار شی دیگه از اون به بعد عادت میکنی که صبح زود بیدار شی
> حالا چون گوشی امواجش سرطانزاست میتونی ساعت بذاری رو رنگ
> موفق باشی
> فعلا


آره این روش خیلی خوبه جواب میده.

----------


## Dr fatima97

> سلام دوست عزیز
> اشتباهت اینه که گوشیتو خاموش میکنی و میخوابی 
> اگر یه چند روز گوشیتو بذاری روی ساعت هفت و بیدار شی دیگه از اون به بعد عادت میکنی که صبح زود بیدار شی
> حالا چون گوشی امواجش سرطانزاست میتونی ساعت بذاری رو رنگ
> موفق باشی
> فعلا



ممنون....
 امتحان کردم فایده نداشت... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mahdi-de

مشکل تو اینه که تو بزنگ گوشی عادت کردی و خودکار زنگ رو خاموش می کنی 
راهکار :
5 تاز زنگ با فاصله 5 دقیقه بزار 
زنگ گوشیت رو عوض کن و سعی کن زنگش تند و زننده باشه 
گوشی رو با فاصله بیشتری از خودت بزار 

در صورت جواب ندادن این راه تنها یک را داری اونم اینه که به یکی بگی یه لیوان آب سرد روت بریزه . :Yahoo (20): ......

----------


## امیر ارسلان

اگه مثلا مخوای هفت پاشی ساعتو این طوری تنظیم کن
یک بار 6
یه بار 6:30
6:45
و در نهایت 7
واسه اطمینان بعد 7 هم هر 5 دقیقه یه الارم بذار
اینجوری حتما دگه بیار میشی

----------


## Farbod T

گوشیتو بذار جایی که صبح وقتی صداش بیدارت کرد مجبور بشی از رختخواب بیرون بیای تا خاموشش کنی.
بالای سرت بذاری فایده ای نداره تازه سرطانزا هم هست

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk

----------


## T!G3R

> ممنون....
>  امتحان کردم فایده نداشت...


یه سوال میپرسم ناراحت نشیااا
ولی تو اصلا هرف داری؟؟؟؟
اگه هدف داشته باشی به خاطر رسیدن به اون هدفت هر سختیی که لازم باشه میکشی تا برسی به هدفت
اگر هدف نداری که اصلا مهاله!!! یا اینکه الان مارو سر کار گذاشتی   :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mahdi-de

می گم چقدر سریع به جواب رسید تاپیک مثل اینکه این مشکل همگانیه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> یه سوال میپرسم ناراحت نشیااا
> ولی تو اصلا هرف داری؟؟؟؟
> اگه هدف داشته باشی به خاطر رسیدن به اون هدفت هر سختیی که لازم باشه میکشی تا برسی به هدفت
> اگر هدف نداری که اصلا مهاله!!! یا اینکه الان مارو سر کار گذاشتی



معلومه که هدف دارم اما موقع خواب هیچی نمی فهمم ......کسی هم سر کار نیست...

----------


## T!G3R

من دیگه راهکارام تموم شده  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی فکر میکنم دوست عزیزم @Saeed735  میتونه بهت کمک کنه
موفق باشی :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> مشکل تو اینه که تو بزنگ گوشی عادت کردی و خودکار زنگ رو خاموش می کنی 
> راهکار :
> 5 تاز زنگ با فاصله 5 دقیقه بزار 
> زنگ گوشیت رو عوض کن و سعی کن زنگش تند و زننده باشه 
> گوشی رو با فاصله بیشتری از خودت بزار 
> 
> در صورت جواب ندادن این راه تنها یک را داری اونم اینه که به یکی بگی یه لیوان آب سرد روت بریزه .......


ممنون...
اتفاقا بابام با آب منو تهدید می کنه اون موقع بیدار میشم اما وقتی من می خوام صب ساعت5-6 بیدارشم همه خوابن....

----------


## mahdi-de

> ممنون...
> اتفاقا بابام با آب منو تهدید می کنه اون موقع بیدار میشم اما وقتی من می خوام صب ساعت5-6 بیدارشم همه خوابن....


همون روش اول گوشی رو با فاصله زیاد از خودت بزار با 5 6 تا زنگ پشت سر هم ...

 تجربه خودم رو می گم شب بعد 12 واقعا بازدهی شدیدا کاهش پیدا می کنه سعی کن 12 بخوابی 6 یا 6.5 پاشی واس درس

----------


## امیر ارسلان

ساعتی که با سیلی زدن شما را بیدار می کند - امروز آنلاین
 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> ساعتی که با سیلی زدن شما را بیدار می کند - امروز آنلاین


خیلــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــی جالب بود ..... :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام....
> 
> بچه ها من اصلا نمی تونم صب زود بیدارشم {روزای تعطیل} گوشی رو خاموش می کنم و می خوابم ....
> 
> همیشه ساعت 10-11 بیدار میشم مثلا خیر سرم کنکوریم....
> 
> فرقی هم نمی کنه که شب زود بخوابم یا دیر....
> 
> موقع خواب تو خیالم درس می خونم .....
> ...


1.هدف داشته باشین..این هدف بهتون انگیزه میده که از خواب شیرین بگذرین...البته هدفتون همینطوری نباشه...بفهمید که چرا هدفتون اینه و چرا بهش علاقه دارین؟هدفتونو اور کنین و باهاش انگیزه و انرژی مثبت بگیرین...

2.صبح هنگام خواب گوشیتون رو روی ساعت مثلا 8 تنظیم کنید ...گوشیتونو توی جای دوردست بذارین تا وقتی زنگ خورد خیلی زود خفش نکنید....بلکه مجبور باشین پاشین و برین برش دارین...

3.شب سعی کنید ساعت 12 بخوابین...بیشتر از اون نباشه...اگه خوابتون نمیاد پاشین ورزش کنید تا بدنتون خسته شده و بتونین بخوابین...

4.ظهر ها نیم ساعت تا 45 دقیقه چرت بزنید...نه کمتر و نه بیشتر تا کمبودتون رو جبران کنید....

5.وقتی صبح بیدار شدین...پاهاتونو با بشورین...دستهاتونو تا ارنج بشورین...صورتتونو بشورین...لای موهاتون با دست خیس دست بکشید...شقیقه هاتونو بشورین و پشت گردنتونم با دست خیس دست بکشین....اینایی که گفتم رو با اب سرد بشورین...و هرگز جاهایی که گفتمو خشک نکنید...برید و در معرض هوای ازاد قرار بگیرین....و نفس عمیق بکشین و نرمش کنید...بعدش با انرژی برین سر درستون

5.هنگام درس خوندن هم حتما چک نویس برای همه دروس داشته باشین تا روش تمرین کنین و و این باعث میشه که هنگام درس هم خوابالود نباشین...

----------


## Dr fatima97

> 1.هدف داشته باشین..این هدف بهتون انگیزه میده که از خواب شیرین بگذرین...البته هدفتون همینطوری نباشه...بفهمید که چرا هدفتون اینه و چرا بهش علاقه دارین؟هدفتونو اور کنین و باهاش انگیزه و انرژی مثبت بگیرین...
> 
> 2.صبح هنگام خواب گوشیتون رو روی ساعت مثلا 8 تنظیم کنید ...گوشیتونو توی جای دوردست بذارین تا وقتی زنگ خورد خیلی زود خفش نکنید....بلکه مجبور باشین پاشین و برین برش دارین...
> 
> 3.شب سعی کنید ساعت 12 بخوابین...بیشتر از اون نباشه...اگه خوابتون نمیاد پاشین ورزش کنید تا بدنتون خسته شده و بتونین بخوابین...
> 
> 4.ظهر ها نیم ساعت تا 45 دقیقه چرت بزنید...نه کمتر و نه بیشتر تا کمبودتون رو جبران کنید....
> 
> 5.وقتی صبح بیدار شدین...پاهاتونو با بشورین...دستهاتونو تا ارنج بشورین...صورتتونو بشورین...لای موهاتون با دست خیس دست بکشید...شقیقه هاتونو بشورین و پشت گردنتونم با دست خیس دست بکشین....اینایی که گفتم رو با اب سرد بشورین...و هرگز جاهایی که گفتمو خشک نکنید...برید و در معرض هوای ازاد قرار بگیرین....و نفس عمیق بکشین و نرمش کنید...بعدش با انرژی برین سر درستون
> ...



خیلی ممنون.....

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

این عددا چیه همش میزاری

----------


## mahdi.sniper

خب چه اشکالی داره دیر بیدار بشی......
منم همینطوری هستم
مگه آیه نازل شده که همه باید ساعت 11 بخوابن 6 بیدار  بشن؟؟
خوب نمیتونی زود بیدار شی شب ازون ورش دیر تر بخواب
بشین تا ساعت 2 بخون
چه اشکالی داره مثلا؟

----------


## Dr fatima97

> خب چه اشکالی داره دیر بیدار بشی......
> منم همینطوری هستم
> مگه آیه نازل شده که همه باید ساعت 11 بخوابن 6 بیدار  بشن؟؟
> خوب نمیتونی زود بیدار شی شب ازون ورش دیر تر بخواب
> بشین تا ساعت 2 بخون
> چه اشکالی داره مثلا؟


تمرکزم صب بیشتره.....و هم از لحاظ علمی خوبه که صب درس بخونی

----------


## jarvis

> سلام....
> 
> بچه ها من اصلا نمی تونم صب زود بیدارشم {روزای تعطیل} گوشی رو خاموش می کنم و می خوابم ....
> 
> همیشه ساعت 10-11 بیدار میشم مثلا خیر سرم کنکوریم....
> 
> فرقی هم نمی کنه که شب زود بخوابم یا دیر....
> 
> موقع خواب تو خیالم درس می خونم .....
> ...


سلام؛نظرات دوستان همش درست اما راه دیگه ای هم هست. منم مثل شمام(خیلی های دیگه هم اینجورین مثل ولادیمیر پوتین!/دکتر هاشمی الگو و ...)
صبخ تا دیر وقت بخوابید در عوض تو سکوت شب مطالعه کنید. در واقع تقلیدی ماهرانه از جغد و خفاشه!!!!

----------


## Dr fatima97

> سلام؛نظرات دوستان همش درست اما راه دیگه ای هم هست. منم مثل شمام(خیلی های دیگه هم اینجورین مثل ولادیمیر پوتین!/دکتر هاشمی الگو و ...)
> صبخ تا دیر وقت بخوابید در عوض تو سکوت شب مطالعه کنید. در واقع تقلیدی ماهرانه از جغد و خفاشه!!!!



من با این روش موافق نیستم ...چون ساعت بدنم میریزه به هم ....موقع کنکور که صبه باید بخوابم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## trash

من خودم همین مشکلو داشتم...
به نطرم برای شروع درس خوندن صبحت دروس و مباحثی رو انتخاب کن که دوست داریشون...خیلی جواب میده!! منم صبح که بیدار میشم حس درس خوندن ندارم...با اینکارا درستش میکنم...راستی با گوشی بازی کردنم جواب میده...اینکارم امتحان کردم... برای ۵ دقیقه بازی کن شده بزور خوابت میپره������������ شاید مسخره باشه ولی ببین چه کارایی بهت انرژی میده اول صبح...به نطرم اصلا بلافاصله بعد از بیدارشدن درس خوندنتو شروع نکن

----------


## Bano.m

> سلام....
> 
> 
> موقع خواب تو خیالم درس می خونم .....
> 
> شما راهکاری برای زود بیدار شدنم دارین؟؟؟؟


سلام...
عجب...منم تو خوابم درس میخونم  :Yahoo (94): 


مردم از خنده....هر وقتم بلند میشم میبینم در اصل هیچی نخوندم :Yahoo (21): 

تنها راهکار اینه که شب قبل خواب هدفتونو مرور کنین و با مرور برنامه روز بعد  خودبخود حس مسئولیتتون نمی ذاره  زیاد بخوابین...
صبح زود بلند نشدن نشون از بی ارادگیه...

----------


## ehsan_yany

> 1.هدف داشته باشین..این هدف بهتون انگیزه میده که از خواب شیرین بگذرین...البته هدفتون همینطوری نباشه...بفهمید که چرا هدفتون اینه و چرا بهش علاقه دارین؟هدفتونو اور کنین و باهاش انگیزه و انرژی مثبت بگیرین...
> 
> 2.صبح هنگام خواب گوشیتون رو روی ساعت مثلا 8 تنظیم کنید ...گوشیتونو توی جای دوردست بذارین تا وقتی زنگ خورد خیلی زود خفش نکنید....بلکه مجبور باشین پاشین و برین برش دارین...
> 
> 3.شب سعی کنید ساعت 12 بخوابین...بیشتر از اون نباشه...اگه خوابتون نمیاد پاشین ورزش کنید تا بدنتون خسته شده و بتونین بخوابین...
> 
> 4.ظهر ها نیم ساعت تا 45 دقیقه چرت بزنید...نه کمتر و نه بیشتر تا کمبودتون رو جبران کنید....
> 
> 5.وقتی صبح بیدار شدین...پاهاتونو با بشورین...دستهاتونو تا ارنج بشورین...صورتتونو بشورین...لای موهاتون با دست خیس دست بکشید...شقیقه هاتونو بشورین و پشت گردنتونم با دست خیس دست بکشین....اینایی که گفتم رو با اب سرد بشورین...و هرگز جاهایی که گفتمو خشک نکنید...برید و در معرض هوای ازاد قرار بگیرین....و نفس عمیق بکشین و نرمش کنید...بعدش با انرژی برین سر درستون
> ...


بهترین راه حل ممکن همیناست. مخصوصا شماره 1.
و اینکه برنامه مطالعاتی فرداتون رو قبل از خواب مرور کنید. مثلا بگید فردا ساعت 8 تا 10 فیزیک میخونم و باید 50 تا تست بزنم تا برسم. 10تا 12 شیمی .... اینطوری به محض اینکه گوشی زنگ بخوره یادتون میوفته باید بلند شید فیزیک بخونید

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## magicboy

تو اگه درس خون بودی به جای از خواب بیدار شدن از خواب میپریدی

----------


## Bano.m

> 1.هدف داشته باشین..این هدف بهتون انگیزه میده که از خواب شیرین بگذرین...البته هدفتون همینطوری نباشه...بفهمید که چرا هدفتون اینه و چرا بهش علاقه دارین؟هدفتونو اور کنین و باهاش انگیزه و انرژی مثبت بگیرین...
> 
> 2.صبح هنگام خواب گوشیتون رو روی ساعت مثلا 8 تنظیم کنید ...گوشیتونو توی جای دوردست بذارین تا وقتی زنگ خورد خیلی زود خفش نکنید....بلکه مجبور باشین پاشین و برین برش دارین...
> 
> 3.شب سعی کنید ساعت 12 بخوابین...بیشتر از اون نباشه...اگه خوابتون نمیاد پاشین ورزش کنید تا بدنتون خسته شده و بتونین بخوابین...
> 
> 4.ظهر ها نیم ساعت تا 45 دقیقه چرت بزنید...نه کمتر و نه بیشتر تا کمبودتون رو جبران کنید....
> 
> 5.وقتی صبح بیدار شدین...پاهاتونو با بشورین...دستهاتونو تا ارنج بشورین...صورتتونو بشورین...لای موهاتون با دست خیس دست بکشید...شقیقه هاتونو بشورین و پشت گردنتونم با دست خیس دست بکشین....اینایی که گفتم رو با اب سرد بشورین...و هرگز جاهایی که گفتمو خشک نکنید...برید و در معرض هوای ازاد قرار بگیرین....و نفس عمیق بکشین و نرمش کنید...بعدش با انرژی برین سر درستون
> ...


کاملا موافقم با حرفاتون...
منم همینکارو میکنم اما فقط وقتی که هدف وبرنامه داشته باشم
مورد 5 ام همون وضو گرفتن خودمونه دیه+ورزشم (تحرک)نماز خوندن :Yahoo (83):

----------


## magicboy

شما تلگرامو پاک کنید همه چی اوکی میشه
بریم تاپیک بعدی...

----------


## Dr fatima97

> شما تلگرامو پاک کنید همه چی اوکی میشه
> بریم تاپیک بعدی...



من اصلا عضو تلگرام و.....نیستم

----------


## magicboy

> من اصلا عضو تلگرام و.....نیستم


پس باید ویزیت شی
جدا از شوخی:
حالا به شخصه ازت سوال دارم .... دیر بیدار میشی قبول.... بیدار میشی میخونی اصلا؟؟

----------


## Dr fatima97

> پس باید ویزیت شی
> جدا از شوخی:
> حالا به شخصه ازت سوال دارم .... دیر بیدار میشی قبول.... بیدار میشی میخونی اصلا؟؟


بله...

----------


## magicboy

> بله...


چن ساعت

----------


## Ala

> سلام....
> 
> بچه ها من اصلا نمی تونم صب زود بیدارشم {روزای تعطیل} گوشی رو خاموش می کنم و می خوابم ....
> 
> همیشه ساعت 10-11 بیدار میشم مثلا خیر سرم کنکوریم....
> 
> فرقی هم نمی کنه که شب زود بخوابم یا دیر....
> 
> موقع خواب تو خیالم درس می خونم .....
> ...


سلام من فكر مي كنم مشكل اصلي اضطرابيه كه داري بهتره به جاي  تلقين به داشتن انگيزه با دارودرماني مسئله رو اساسي حل كني.پيشنهاد ميكنم اول فكر كني چند وقته اين اتفاق افتاده؟قبلاً خوب مي خوابيدي؟بعدمطمئن بشي كه كيفيت خواب خوبي داري يانه؟يعني وقتي بيدار ميشي هنوز خسته ايي؟نهايتاً چك آپ واگه همه خوب بود يه روانشناس قبل از اينكه  مزمن بشه..

----------


## Majid.VZ

> سلام....
> 
> بچه ها من اصلا نمی تونم صب زود بیدارشم {روزای تعطیل} گوشی رو خاموش می کنم و می خوابم ....
> 
> همیشه ساعت 10-11 بیدار میشم مثلا خیر سرم کنکوریم....
> 
> فرقی هم نمی کنه که شب زود بخوابم یا دیر....
> 
> موقع خواب تو خیالم درس می خونم .....
> ...


سلام.
خب گوشی تو زنگ بذار، رینگتونش ریلکس نباشه و مثل ساعت کوکی باشه تا حسابی خواب رو از سرت بپرونه از طرفی هم گوشی رو کنار سرت نذار و بذار یه جایی که برای اینکه خاموشش کنی بلند شی و بری طرفش تا خوابت بپره.

----------


## Dr fatima97

> چن ساعت


روزای تعطیل که ساعت 10-11 بیدار میشم بین 9تا11 ساعت

----------


## Dr fatima97

> سلام من فكر مي كنم مشكل اصلي اضطرابيه كه داري بهتره به جاي  تلقين به داشتن انگيزه با دارودرماني مسئله رو اساسي حل كني.پيشنهاد ميكنم اول فكر كني چند وقته اين اتفاق افتاده؟قبلاً خوب مي خوابيدي؟بعدمطمئن بشي كه كيفيت خواب خوبي داري يانه؟يعني وقتي بيدار ميشي هنوز خسته ايي؟نهايتاً چك آپ واگه همه خوب بود يه روانشناس قبل از اينكه  مزمن بشه..


من سال قبل خیلی خوب بیدار می شدم اما امسال.... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> سلام.
> خب گوشی تو زنگ بذار، رینگتونش ریلکس نباشه و مثل ساعت کوکی باشه تا حسابی خواب رو از سرت بپرونه از طرفی هم گوشی رو کنار سرت نذار و بذار یه جایی که برای اینکه خاموشش کنی بلند شی و بری طرفش تا خوابت بپره.


فایده نداره :Yahoo (19):

----------


## shbn.amirreza



----------


## Majid.VZ

> فایده نداره


خواب یه چیزی نیست که بخواین یهویی درستش کنین!!
بدن هر انسان یه ساعت زیستیِ خاصی داره و باید به مرور زمان تغییرش داد!!
بهترین کار اینه که سعی کنید در یک زمان معین به رخت خواب برین و در یک زمان معین بیدار بشین. این کار رو طی دو الی سه هفته انجام بدین.
قبل خواب از وسایل ارتباطی مانند گوشی، نت، کامپیوتر، تلویزیون و ... استفاده نکنین تا خوابی راحت داشته باشین

----------


## archimedes

به نظرم بهترین کار سپردن این مسئله به اطرافیانه
یعنی به اونا بسپری که ساعت خواب و بیداریتو یادآوریت کنن و تو متعهد باشی که اجراش کنی

----------


## rez657

60
منم مشکل تورا داشتم ولی عواقب داره شاید گوشیتو بشکنی چون خودم شکوندم یبار  :Yahoo (9): 
ببین از اهنگی ک ازش متنفری بزار رو گوشیت شرط می بندم در جا بیدار میشی   خفش کنی  گوشیتم یه جای بزار ک مجبور شی بلند شی از جات   امتحان کن

----------


## iPedram

صبح زود بلند شدی با آب سرد وضو بگیر و دو رکعت نماز بخون حله.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> فایده نداره


این سایت رو چک کنید : sleepyti.me bedtime calculator
چرخه زمانی خواب رو بر اساس زمان خوابیدن یا زمان بیدار شدن براتون پیدا میکنه . اگر اون زمانهایی که بهتون پیشنهاد میده گوشیتون رو بذارید رو زنگ راحت بیدار میشید .

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> فایده نداره


ی روز کلا کنکورو فراموش کن یه کلمه هم نخون ! ولی از صبح تا شب کاملا بخواب ! گوشیتو بزار airplane mode که کسی پیام بهت نده تو هم جواب ندی ! صبح مثلا فردا ظهر 11 بیدار شدی غذا بخور دوباره بخواب ! بعد بعد از ظهر دوباره بیدار شدی بخواب تا موقع شام بیدار شو شام بخور البته خیلی سبک ترجیحا ماست هم باشه ! بعدش 1 ساعت بیدار باش وقتی خواستی بخوابی باز دوباره ماست یا شیر بخور و برو بخواب !!! صبح سر ساعت مقرر با صدای زنگ ساعتت بیداری !  :Yahoo (83): 
تبصره ها ! :
1- تمام مراحل خواب باید تو یه اتاق تاریک با لامپ خاموش باشه ! 
2- شب که خواستی بخوابی در حالی که داری به یه ساعتی نگاه میکنی که بدونی الان ساعت چنده با خودت بگو میخوام فلان ساعت بیدار شم 10 بار اینو بگو بعدش بزور هم که شده بخواب!(چون زیاد خوابیدی ممکنه خوابت نبره ولی بزور میبره)
3- قبل از ساعت 12.5 باید بری که بخوابی
4- گوشی رو بزار رو حالت هواپیما اونروز اصلا ازش استفاده نکن فقط برای ساعت بیداری فردای روز آزمایش کوکش کن!
5- گوشیت رو بزار دور از محل خوبت برای صبح که بیدار میشی که مجبور باشی بلند شی بری خاموشش کنی یه تنظیمات هم داه گوشی که برا خودت میتونی متنی بنویسی وقتی زنگ خورد نشونت بده ! اونجا بنویس کنکور  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (20): 
6-فقط بخواب اصلا فکرشو هم نکن کنکور داری ! یا اگر فکرش از ذهنت نمیره بیرون بخودت بگو این برای کنکورمه !!!
7- گفتم ترجیحا ماست بخور ولی سعی کن حتما بخوری !
برا خودم که جواب داد امیدوارم برا شما هم جواب بده ! :Yahoo (83):

----------


## iPedram

> ی روز کلا کنکورو فراموش کن یه کلمه هم نخون ! *ولی از صبح تا شب کاملا بخواب ! گوشیتو بزار airplane mode که کسی پیام بهت نده تو هم جواب ندی ! صبح مثلا فردا ظهر 11 بیدار شدی غذا بخور دوباره بخواب ! بعد بعد از ظهر دوباره بیدار شدی بخواب تا موقع شام بیدار شو شام بخور البته خیلی سبک ترجیحا ماست هم باشه ! بعدش 1 ساعت بیدار باش وقتی خواستی بخوابی باز دوباره ماست یا شیر بخور و برو بخواب !!!* صبح سر ساعت مقرر با صدای زنگ ساعتت بیداری ! 
> تبصره ها ! :
> 1- تمام مراحل خواب باید تو یه اتاق تاریک با لامپ خاموش باشه ! 
> 2- شب که خواستی بخوابی در حالی که داری به یه ساعتی نگاه میکنی که بدونی الان ساعت چنده با خودت بگو میخوام فلان ساعت بیدار شم 10 بار اینو بگو بعدش بزور هم که شده بخواب!(چون زیاد خوابیدی ممکنه خوابت نبره ولی بزور میبره)
> 3- قبل از ساعت 12.5 باید بری که بخوابی
> 4- گوشی رو بزار رو حالت هواپیما اونروز اصلا ازش استفاده نکن فقط برای ساعت بیداری فردای روز آزمایش کوکش کن!
> 5- گوشیت رو بزار دور از محل خوبت برای صبح که بیدار میشی که مجبور باشی بلند شی بری خاموشش کنی یه تنظیمات هم داه گوشی که برا خودت میتونی متنی بنویسی وقتی زنگ خورد نشونت بده ! اونجا بنویس کنکور 
> 6-فقط بخواب اصلا فکرشو هم نکن کنکور داری ! یا اگر فکرش از ذهنت نمیره بیرون بخودت بگو این برای کنکورمه !!!
> 7- گفتم ترجیحا ماست بخور ولی سعی کن حتما بخوری !
> برا خودم که جواب داد امیدوارم برا شما هم جواب بده !


*چه خبره حاجی..خواب زمستونیه مگه*  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## biology115

شما اگه استرس کنکور رو داشتید ساعت 6 بیدار میشدید !!!!!!

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> صبح زود بلند شدی با آب سرد وضو بگیر و دو رکعت نماز بخون حله.*
> چه خبره حاجی..خواب زمستونیه مگه*


عزیزم شما که تیکه میندازی خودت هنو نفهمیدی جریانو و اصلا تو باغ نیستی و فقط داری جا نماز آب میکشی! میگه از خواب بیدار نمیشم تو میگی نمیدونم وضو با آب سرد بگیر ؟! :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
اولا اومدیم ایشون دست بر قضا مسیحی بود ! اونوقت باید چیکار میکرد ؟ (من باب مثال میگم فاطمه خانوم! قصد جسارت ندارم که از طرف خودم برای شما دینی رو در نظر بگیرم !) من به هر انسان خوب و پاک سیرتی احترام میذارم و کاری ندارم که مسلمون باشن یا یهودی یا مسیحی ! )
دوما هرکس یه دینی برای خودش داره و دین مال فقط شما نیست آقای محترم ! شما برو اول از دینت یاد بگیر که بقیه رو مسخره نکنی بعد بیا نظر کارشناسی بده ! 
بعدشم من برای همه کارهام دلیل علمی دارم ! تا حالا شده ببینی باتری گوشیت زود خالی میشه زود تر از همیشه ؟ راهش اینه باتری رو کالیبره کنی ! اینم همونه باید مغزو کالیبره کنی !

----------


## Dr fatima97

> این سایت رو چک کنید : sleepyti.me bedtime calculator
> چرخه زمانی خواب رو بر اساس زمان خوابیدن یا زمان بیدار شدن براتون پیدا میکنه . اگر اون زمانهایی که بهتون پیشنهاد میده گوشیتون رو بذارید رو زنگ راحت بیدار میشید .


ممنون......

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> ممنون......


ببخشید ها ! اون روشو امتحان کنید و مطمئن باشید موثره ! به حرف اون دوستمون که دوست داره شیرین کاری در بیاره و تیکه بندازه گوش ندید ! شما مغزت نیاز به کالیبره داره ! منم دقیقا همینطور بودم و به همین شکل هم رفعش کردم ! 
موفق باشید !

----------


## Dr fatima97

> ی روز کلا کنکورو فراموش کن یه کلمه هم نخون ! ولی از صبح تا شب کاملا بخواب ! گوشیتو بزار airplane mode که کسی پیام بهت نده تو هم جواب ندی ! صبح مثلا فردا ظهر 11 بیدار شدی غذا بخور دوباره بخواب ! بعد بعد از ظهر دوباره بیدار شدی بخواب تا موقع شام بیدار شو شام بخور البته خیلی سبک ترجیحا ماست هم باشه ! بعدش 1 ساعت بیدار باش وقتی خواستی بخوابی باز دوباره ماست یا شیر بخور و برو بخواب !!! صبح سر ساعت مقرر با صدای زنگ ساعتت بیداری ! 
> تبصره ها ! :
> 1- تمام مراحل خواب باید تو یه اتاق تاریک با لامپ خاموش باشه ! 
> 2- شب که خواستی بخوابی در حالی که داری به یه ساعتی نگاه میکنی که بدونی الان ساعت چنده با خودت بگو میخوام فلان ساعت بیدار شم 10 بار اینو بگو بعدش بزور هم که شده بخواب!(چون زیاد خوابیدی ممکنه خوابت نبره ولی بزور میبره)
> 3- قبل از ساعت 12.5 باید بری که بخوابی
> 4- گوشی رو بزار رو حالت هواپیما اونروز اصلا ازش استفاده نکن فقط برای ساعت بیداری فردای روز آزمایش کوکش کن!
> 5- گوشیت رو بزار دور از محل خوبت برای صبح که بیدار میشی که مجبور باشی بلند شی بری خاموشش کنی یه تنظیمات هم داه گوشی که برا خودت میتونی متنی بنویسی وقتی زنگ خورد نشونت بده ! اونجا بنویس کنکور 
> 6-فقط بخواب اصلا فکرشو هم نکن کنکور داری ! یا اگر فکرش از ذهنت نمیره بیرون بخودت بگو این برای کنکورمه !!!
> 7- گفتم ترجیحا ماست بخور ولی سعی کن حتما بخوری !
> برا خودم که جواب داد امیدوارم برا شما هم جواب بده !



یه موقع نمیرم.... :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> شما اگه استرس کنکور رو داشتید ساعت 6 بیدار میشدید !!!!!!


 :Yahoo (114):

----------


## only messi

هركاري بكني جواب نمي ده 
منم دقيقا مثل توام به خاطر همين شبا درس مي خونم 
اصن خواب صبح يه چيز ديگه است

----------


## Dr fatima97

> ببخشید ها ! اون روشو امتحان کنید و مطمئن باشید موثره ! به حرف اون دوستمون که دوست داره شیرین کاری در بیاره و تیکه بندازه گوش ندید ! شما مغزت نیاز به کالیبره داره ! منم دقیقا همینطور بودم و به همین شکل هم رفعش کردم ! 
> موفق باشید !


مرسی از راهنماییتون.....

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> یه موقع نمیرم....


خیالت راحت ! گفتم که من علمی حرف میزنم برا همین گفتم بیدار شو شام و ناهار بخور ! کاملا امنه امنه ! :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## راحیل

از خانواده بخواه زود بیدارت کنن... البته روزای اول تا کم کم عادت کنی و ساعتت رو تنظیم کنی و خودت بیدارشی... شبها حداقل س 9..10...خواب باش... و یا با دوست یا دوستات هماهنگ کن بهم زنگ بزنین بیدارکنین همدیگه رو! ولی بهترین راهکاراینه که اول ازبقیه بخوای بیدارت کنن... اینجوری خیلی بهتره..درضمن شاید برنامه ریزی منسجمی نداری و این باعث کاهش انگیزه یا ... به درس شده... حتما" یه برنامه ریزی دقیق انجام بده اگه داری که هیچ... ضمنا" اگه درد یا بیماری ای چیزی داری ولو کوچیک حتما" به پزشک مراجعه کن..مثلا" من یه بار بخاطر ورزش یکم پام دردمیکرد و باعث تنبل شدنم شده بود......عوامل دیگه رم چک کن! مثلا" تو اتاق کم نور نخواب! سعی کن تووی اتاقی بخوابی  که زیاد تاریک نباشه! 
س 7 بیداربشی خوبه..اگرم عادت کنی بعد ازنماز بیداربمونی که دیگه بهتر.. خلاصه همه عوامل بی اهمیت و بااهمیت محیط و ..رو چک کن تا بتونی زود بیدارشی. :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## daniad

منو چی میگی خوابم بصورت حرکت دایره ای با سرعت خطی دو ساعت ذر روزه  :Yahoo (4): 
دد روز پیش ۴ خوابیدم دیروز ۶ دنبال یه چیزم این چرخه رو متوقف کنه الان تو بهترین تایم خوابم 
خوب دیگه برن بخوابم 
شب همگی خوش 😂

----------


## trash

> منو چی میگی خوابم بصورت حرکت دایره ای با سرعت خطی دو ساعت ذر روزه 
> دد روز پیش ۴ خوابیدم دیروز ۶ دنبال یه چیزم این چرخه رو متوقف کنه الان تو بهترین تایم خوابم 
> خوب دیگه برن بخوابم 
> شب همگی خوش ������


ها؟!!!!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> از خانواده بخواه زود بیدارت کنن... البته روزای اول تا کم کم عادت کنی و ساعتت رو تنظیم کنی و خودت بیدارشی... شبها حداقل س 9..10...خواب باش... و یا با دوست یا دوستات هماهنگ کن بهم زنگ بزنین بیدارکنین همدیگه رو! ولی بهترین راهکاراینه که اول ازبقیه بخوای بیدارت کنن... اینجوری خیلی بهتره..درضمن شاید برنامه ریزی منسجمی نداری و این باعث کاهش انگیزه یا ... به درس شده... حتما" یه برنامه ریزی دقیق انجام بده اگه داری که هیچ... ضمنا" اگه درد یا بیماری ای چیزی داری ولو کوچیک حتما" به پزشک مراجعه کن..مثلا" من یه بار بخاطر ورزش یکم پام دردمیکرد و باعث تنبل شدنم شده بود......عوامل دیگه رم چک کن! مثلا" تو اتاق کم نور نخواب! سعی کن تووی اتاقی بخوابی  که زیاد تاریک نباشه! 
> س 7 بیداربشی خوبه..اگرم عادت کنی بعد ازنماز بیداربمونی که دیگه بهتر.. خلاصه همه عوامل بی اهمیت و بااهمیت محیط و ..رو چک کن تا بتونی زود بیدارشی.


مرسی از راهنماییت...

من فکر می کنم به خاطر برنامه ام باشه....

----------


## navid saleh

ببین یعنی برا خواب مطلقا علاجی نیست
به هر حال منم اینجوریم ولی از راه حل های خوب دوستان دارم یکی یکی استفاده میکنم ببینم چطوری میشه 
اکثرا که گفته بودن گوشیتو یه جایی بزار بتونی بلند بشی و خاموشش کنی من اینکارو کردم :Yahoo (10): 
حالا نتیجه رو ببین
سه چهار متر گوشی ازم دور بود صبح زنگ خورد از جام پاشودم نزدیک بود بخورم زمین ضربه مغزی هم بشم بعد رفتم گوشی رو خاموش کردم دوباره سه چهار متر برگشتم دوباره رفتم به محل گرم :Yahoo (20): 
حالا این که جواب نداد ببینیم دومیش چه جوری میشه

----------


## Dr fatima97

> صبح زود بلند شدی با آب سرد وضو بگیر و دو رکعت نماز بخون حله.


ممنون از راهنماییتون.....

----------


## Dr fatima97

> هركاري بكني جواب نمي ده 
> منم دقيقا مثل توام به خاطر همين شبا درس مي خونم 
> اصن خواب صبح يه چيز ديگه است


شب تمرکز ندارم.... :Yahoo (19):

----------


## amin firoozniya

به عقيده من كه خودم به طور ميانگين روزانه 6 ساعت مي خوابم چند تا راهكار پيشنهاد مي دم :1-بايد به طور تدريجي ساعات خواب رو كاهش داد يعني نبايد يك دفعه از 8 ساعت به 5 ساعت رسيد چون بدن اگه كم بخوابه يه جبرانش مي كنه و اين باعث خواب آلودگي كاهش تمركز ميشه . 2-صبح حتما ورزش كنيد.3-شب غذاي سنگين دوغ ماست و...نخوريد .4-سعي كنيد تا 12 شب بخونيد و 6 صبح بيدار شيد (مثال خودم). وقتي نور خورشيد به مغز انسان و غده ي اپي فيز برخورد مي كنه هورمون ملاتونين باعث افزايش هوشياري و عملكرد صحيح بدن ميشه به همين خاطر شب ها زود بخوابيد.

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> شب تمرکز ندارم....


شما گوش نميگيرين ولي ٢ راه بيشتر نداره ! يكي همون كه بقيه ميگن يعني يهويي نميشه و بايد كم كم تو ٢-٣ هفته درستش كني يا هم اون راه ميونبري كه خودم گفتم ! شما ١ روز امتحان كن اگه ديدي درست نشد !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KowsarDDC

*​دقیقا منم صبا با نادِعلی بیدار میشم* :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> شما گوش نميگيرين ولي ٢ راه بيشتر نداره ! يكي همون كه بقيه ميگن يعني يهويي نميشه و بايد كم كم تو ٢-٣ هفته درستش كني يا هم اون راه ميونبري كه خودم گفتم ! شما ١ روز امتحان كن اگه ديدي درست نشد !!! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


روش شما خوبه....

اما من یه روزم رو به طور کامل از دست میدم.... :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> روش شما خوبه....
> 
> اما من یه روزم رو به طور کامل از دست میدم....


توجه نکردی بهش !اگرنه با این اوضاع تک تک روزات رو داری از دست میدی !1 روز رو فدای بقیه کن !

----------


## Dr fatima97

> توجه نکردی بهش !اگرنه با این اوضاع تک تک روزات رو داری از دست میدی !1 روز رو فدای بقیه کن !


نمیدونم...... :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> نمیدونم......


سیستم خوابت مشکل داره و مغزت نمیدونه کی موقع خوندن کی خوابیدنه ! اینقد اوضاع پیچیده هست که اگه زودتر فکرشو نکنی 3 ماه بعد حرفمو متوجه میشی ! تا حالا دقت کردی تو روز چقد داری به این موضوع فکر میکنی که خوابمو چیکار کنم ؟! دقت کردیی چقدر حواست پرت اینه که نکنه این خوبم تو درس خوندنم مشکل ایجاد کرده و خودم نمیدونم !!! :Yahoo (114): 
زودتر یه فکری به حالش بکن ! حالا هرطور دوست داری ! یا 1 روزه من یا 3 هفته مشاورا ! موفق باشی  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> سیستم خوابت مشکل داره و مغزت نمیدونه کی موقع خوندن کی خوابیدنه ! اینقد اوضاع پیچیده هست که اگه زودتر فکرشو نکنی 3 ماه بعد حرفمو متوجه میشی ! تا حالا دقت کردی تو روز چقد داری به این موضوع فکر میکنی که خوابمو چیکار کنم ؟! دقت کردیی چقدر حواست پرت اینه که نکنه این خوبم تو درس خوندنم مشکل ایجاد کرده و خودم نمیدونم !!!
> زودتر یه فکری به حالش بکن ! حالا هرطور دوست داری ! یا 1 روزه من یا 3 هفته مشاورا ! موفق باشی


ممنون ... :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Dr fatima97

بچه ها به نظرتون برم دکتر..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (27):

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> بچه ها به نظرتون برم دکتر..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


!!!! :Yahoo (39): 
پيش هر دكتري دوست داري برو اگر ديدي بهت نگفت هيچيت نيست فقط تنظيم خوابت بهم خورده و بايد طي ٢-٣ هفته سعي كني تنظيمش كني!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dr.mamad_97

شما ام مث قبلا های منی...
1. ورزش خیلی تاثیر داره البته نه سنگین روزی 15 تا 30 دقیقه پیاده روی
2.گوشیت بزار رو الارم تا از یک ساعت قبل بیدار شدنت شروع کنه به زنگیدن بعد فاصله گوشیتم از خودت زیاد کن جوری که مجبور شی از جات پاشی تا ساکتش کنی  :Y (388):  :Y (483):  
3. یه سری خوراکی هایی مثل شیره خرما یا شیره انگور و گردو و ... که طبع خیلی گرمی دارن بخور که بدنت دیگه این سستی رو نداشته باشه. 
4.اصطلاحا برای تنظیم شدن ساعت بدن باید روزی نیم ساعت در معرض نور مستقیم افتاب باشی اینو میتونی بلافاصله بعد از بیدار شدنت انجام بدی که خیلی ام تاثیر داره!
5. شب زود بخواب لطفا 

اگه اینها رو اجرایی کنی مشکلت تو دو هفته مهو میشه(امتحان کردم که میگم!!!)  :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> شما ام مث قبلا های منی...
> 1. ورزش خیلی تاثیر داره البته نه سنگین روزی 15 تا 30 دقیقه پیاده روی
> 2.گوشیت بزار رو الارم تا از یک ساعت قبل بیدار شدنت شروع کنه به زنگیدن بعد فاصله گوشیتم از خودت زیاد کن جوری که مجبور شی از جات پاشی تا ساکتش کنی  
> 3. یه سری خوراکی هایی مثل شیره خرما یا شیره انگور و گردو و ... که طبع خیلی گرمی دارن بخور که بدنت دیگه این سستی رو نداشته باشه. 
> 4.اصطلاحا برای تنظیم شدن ساعت بدن باید روزی نیم ساعت در معرض نور مستقیم افتاب باشی اینو میتونی بلافاصله بعد از بیدار شدنت انجام بدی که خیلی ام تاثیر داره!
> 5. شب زود بخواب لطفا 
> 
> اگه اینها رو اجرایی کنی مشکلت تو دو هفته مهو میشه(امتحان کردم که میگم!!!)


خیلی خیلی ممنون.... :Y (467):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> !!!!
> پيش هر دكتري دوست داري برو اگر ديدي بهت نگفت هيچيت نيست فقط تنظيم خوابت بهم خورده و بايد طي ٢-٣ هفته سعي كني تنظيمش كني!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ممنون... :Yahoo (83):

----------


## drmoslem

> سلام....
> 
> بچه ها من اصلا نمی تونم صب زود بیدارشم {روزای تعطیل} گوشی رو خاموش می کنم و می خوابم ....
> 
> همیشه ساعت 10-11 بیدار میشم مثلا خیر سرم کنکوریم....
> 
> فرقی هم نمی کنه که شب زود بخوابم یا دیر....
> 
> موقع خواب تو خیالم درس می خونم .....
> ...


مشکل شما اینه که به درس دیگه علاقه نداری 
یه کم تفریح برو شغلی که دوست داری آینده اون کاره بشی ببین یه کم انرژی بگیر 
بعد نشد نشون میده تو درسها ضیعفی که اونم راه کار داره

----------


## Ali.N

فقط ساعت کوک کن خوبه 
خودت میگی گوشی رو خاموش میکنی
اگه ادامه بدی عادت میکنی
شب ساعت10 بخواب صبح ساعت 5 بیداری
عادت میکین اولش سخته

----------


## Dr fatima97

> فقط ساعت کوک کن خوبه 
> خودت میگی گوشی رو خاموش میکنی
> اگه ادامه بدی عادت میکنی
> شب ساعت10 بخواب صبح ساعت 5 بیداری
> عادت میکین اولش سخته


مرسی.... :Y (454):

----------


## optician

> سلام....
> 
> بچه ها من اصلا نمی تونم صب زود بیدارشم {روزای تعطیل} گوشی رو خاموش می کنم و می خوابم ....
> 
> همیشه ساعت 10-11 بیدار میشم مثلا خیر سرم کنکوریم....
> 
> فرقی هم نمی کنه که شب زود بخوابم یا دیر....
> 
> موقع خواب تو خیالم درس می خونم .....
> ...


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  اونجا که نوشته بدی کنکوریم اشتباهی خوندم konkuriom  :Yahoo (20):  اینقده شیمی خوندم همه "یم " ها رو به چشم عنصر نگاه میکنم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

خب!!! یعنی اگه شب ساعت 10 بخوابی صبح ساعت 10 بیدار میشی؟ از خوابیدن خسته نمیشی؟ زخم بستر میگیری ها :Yahoo (20): 

هرکاری میتونی بکن که صبح زودتر بیدار شی حداکثر 8 بیدار شی!!! ساعت بذار بگو بقیه بیدارت کنن، دوش آب سرد بگیر بعد از بیدار شدن... چایی قهوه !! صبحونه خیلی مهمه

یه پیشنهاد دارم

ساعت هایی که استراحت میکنی رو یادداشت کن، آخر هفته از اون ها اشتراک بگیر... هفته بعد فقط اونجایی که اشتراک داشته استراحت کن... این خیلی کمک میکنه...یواش یواش استراحت هات کمتر میشه

در کل باید اراده داشته باشی!!! اراده اینکه فقط 7 ساعت بخوابی... اراده اینکه 10 ساعت درس بخونی... اراده اینکه تفریحت رو کم کنی... ارده اینکه چهارساعت و بیست دقیقه روی صندلی بشینی و به سوالای کنکور جواب بدی... اراده اینکه درس خوندن رو به همه چی ترجیح بدی

----------


## Dr fatima97

> اونجا که نوشته بدی کنکوریم اشتباهی خوندم konkuriom  اینقده شیمی خوندم همه "یم " ها رو به چشم عنصر نگاه میکنم
> 
> خب!!! یعنی اگه شب ساعت 10 بخوابی صبح ساعت 10 بیدار میشی؟ از خوابیدن خسته نمیشی؟ زخم بستر میگیری ها
> 
> هرکاری میتونی بکن که صبح زودتر بیدار شی حداکثر 8 بیدار شی!!! ساعت بذار بگو بقیه بیدارت کنن، دوش آب سرد بگیر بعد از بیدار شدن... چایی قهوه !! صبحونه خیلی مهمه
> 
> یه پیشنهاد دارم
> 
> ساعت هایی که استراحت میکنی رو یادداشت کن، آخر هفته از اون ها اشتراک بگیر... هفته بعد فقط اونجایی که اشتراک داشته استراحت کن... این خیلی کمک میکنه...یواش یواش استراحت هات کمتر میشه
> ...



ممنون دوست عزیز...... :Y (467):

----------


## Arian_GNTC

> سلام....
> 
> بچه ها من اصلا نمی تونم صب زود بیدارشم {روزای تعطیل} گوشی رو خاموش می کنم و می خوابم ....
> 
> همیشه ساعت 10-11 بیدار میشم مثلا خیر سرم کنکوریم....
> 
> فرقی هم نمی کنه که شب زود بخوابم یا دیر....
> 
> موقع خواب تو خیالم درس می خونم .....
> ...


نیم ساعت قبل خواب شیر گرم بخور.
سعی کن سر نیمه شب شرعی بخوابی،و سر طلوع آفتاب بلند شی،هر روز،یک هفته امتحان کنی ملاتونینه کار خودشو میکنه و خود به خود بلند میشی گوشیم لازم نی
کلا این جمله یادت باشه تو از 90 سالگی تا آخر عمرت تو گور میخوابی،پس این خواب رو تو روزای تعطیل بذار کنار تا تو 90 سال آینده راحت تر زندگی کنی.
یک راه دیگه ام اینه به مامان یا بابات بگی با چک بیدارت کنن.
میل خودته،ولی اون 90 سال آینده رو بچسب...

----------


## Dr fatima97

> نیم ساعت قبل خواب شیر گرم بخور.
> سعی کن سر نیمه شب شرعی بخوابی،و سر طلوع آفتاب بلند شی،هر روز،یک هفته امتحان کنی ملاتونینه کار خودشو میکنه و خود به خود بلند میشی گوشیم لازم نی
> کلا این جمله یادت باشه تو از 90 سالگی تا آخر عمرت تو گور میخوابی،پس این خواب رو تو روزای تعطیل بذار کنار تا تو 90 سال آینده راحت تر زندگی کنی.
> یک راه دیگه ام اینه به مامان یا بابات بگی با چک بیدارت کنن.
> میل خودته،ولی اون 90 سال آینده رو بچسب...


واقعا حرفتون منطقیه...ممنون :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Amiiin

لعنت بر هر چی خوابه

----------


## Dr fatima97

> لعنت بر هر چی خوابه ������



 :Yahoo (72):

----------


## Dr fatima97

دوستانی که ساعت 6 یا5 بیدار میشن....

چیکار می کنین که احساس خواب آلودگی رو نداشته باشین...؟

----------


## lili96666

ساعت بیولوژیکی بدن بعد عادت می کنی بعد یه چیز دیگه ام اینکه خب شبا دیر تر بخواب مثلا3/4از اون ور 10بلند شو

----------


## Dr fatima97

آخه مدرسه رو چیکار کنم؟؟؟

----------


## lili96666

من که6/30بیدارم حتی روزا تعطیل چون عادت کرده بدنم4صبحم بخوابم6بیدارم البته کسل

----------


## Dr fatima97

چـــــــــــه خوب... :Yahoo (65):

----------


## zelzele

:Yahoo (21):  منم 1 /2 میخوابم 12 یا 1 بیدار میشم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> منم 1 /2 میخوابم 12 یا 1 بیدار میشم


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## lili96666

12ساعت خواب؟؟؟؟

----------


## lili96666

یا کم کم خودتونو عادت بدید یا اینکه شبا دیر بخوابید همین موفق باشید

----------


## Dj.ALI

خوب خوابتون رو باید به مرور درست کنین نه این که توقع داشته باشین امشب 2 بخوابین فردا 6 پاشین :Yahoo (77): مثلا هر روز 15 دقیقه زودتر از خواب پاشین از اون طرف هم 15 دقیقه زودتر بخوابین بعد از یکی دو هفته خود به خود سیستم بدنیتون تنظیم میشه و عادت میکنین :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> خوب خوابتون رو باید به مرور درست کنین نه این که توقع داشته باشین امشب 2 بخوابین فردا 6 پاشینمثلا هر روز 15 دقیقه زودتر از خواب پاشین از اون طرف هم 15 دقیقه زودتر بخوابین بعد از یکی دو هفته خود به خود سیستم بدنیتون تنظیم میشه و عادت میکنین


من یه بار ساعت 10 شب خوابیدم 10صب بیدار شدم.... :Yahoo (13):  

دیگه خواستم خودمو بکشم ..... :Y (484):  :Y (543):

----------


## pg_matin

یه برنامه هست اسمش puzzle alarm clock. صبح باید بلند بشی کلی معما و مسئله حل کنی تا زنگش قطع بشه :Yahoo (4): .اونو نصب کن درست میشه.

----------


## S.N.M19

منم همینطوری ام اصلا نمی تونم صبح درس بخونم چه برسه به این که صبح زود بیدار شم واسه همین شبا تا 2 یا 3 درس می خونم صبح هم 9 یا 10 بیدار میشم 
این جوری راحت تر هم واسه نماز بیدار میشم.
ولی اگه شما نمیتونی شبا درس بخونی این روش اصلا خوب نیست چون هر کس ساعت خوندنش با بقیه فرق میکنه.

----------


## Dj.ALI

> من یه بار ساعت 10 شب خوابیدم 10صب بیدار شدم.... 
> 
> دیگه خواستم خودمو بکشم .....


همه چیز دست اراده ی ادمه..من یه بار 3 شب خوابیدم 6 صبح پاشدم....از بس ساعت گوشیم زنگ خورد بلند شدم :Yahoo (110): شما باید فکر کنی میخوای بری کنکور یا امتحان بدی چطور کنکور که باشه اگه 4 صبحم بخوابی 6 مجبوری پاشی بعدم مشخصه شما هیچ هدفی برای خودتون نداری خوش خواب :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Dr fatima97

> همه چیز دست اراده ی ادمه..من یه بار 3 شب خوابیدم 6 صبح پاشدم....از بس ساعت گوشیم زنگ خورد بلند شدمشما باید فکر کنی میخوای بری کنکور یا امتحان بدی چطور کنکور که باشه اگه 4 صبحم بخوابی 6 مجبوری پاشی بعدم مشخصه شما هیچ هدفی برای خودتون نداری خوش خواب



به خدا هدف دارم اما  اراده ام ضعیفه.... :Yahoo (19):

----------


## lili96666

استرس استرس وارد کن حله

----------


## Dr fatima97

اتفاقا استرس خیلی شدیدی دارم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> به خدا هدف دارم اما  اراده ام ضعیفه....


هیچی دیگه پس راحت بگیر بخواب :Yahoo (100):

----------


## zelzele

:Yahoo (21):  امروز 1/30 بیدار شدم دگ رکورد دارم میزنم تو خواب  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Uncertain

منم خوابم زیاده میگن لبنیات خواب میاره کم خونی ولی من هر راهی رو امتحان کردم جواب نمیده

----------


## Dr fatima97

> امروز 1/30 بیدار شدم دگ رکورد دارم میزنم تو خواب



 :Yahoo (77):

----------


## sahar.parnia

Up

----------


## ALI.F

سلام خدمت دوستان
یه مشکل که حدودا نزدیک یه ماهه درگیرشم خواب بیش از حد زیاد...من شبا تا ساعت 5 صبح بیدارم و 5 صبح که دیگه میخوابم فرداش 12 یا 1 ظهر بیدار میشم!حالم دیگه داره از این وضعیت بهم میخوره!همه راهی امتخحان کردم جواب نداده!گفتم شبا زودتر برم بخوابم که بازم لامپ همه چی خاموش خابم نمیبره تا 4الی 5 صبح!گفتم صبحا زود بیدار شم که مثلا 8 یا 9 صبح بیدار میشدم چند ساعت بعدش از فرط خستگی چشم و سردر و...دوباره خوابم میبرد تا ظهر یا عصرا میفتادم رو خواب...گفتم شبا بشینم تا 5 درس بخونم بجاش تا ظهر بخوابم که این روشم اصلا دوس ندارم چون صبح ددرس خوندن یه چیز دیگس...بنظر شما چیکار کنم خوابم درست شه...خیلی داره ضربه میزنه بهم و درسام و....!

----------


## erfan.sadeghi

یه روزه که نمیشه باید یه مدت سختی بکشی بعدش عادت میکنی  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## ALI.F

> یه روزه که نمیشه باید یه مدت سختی بکشی بعدش عادت میکنی


خوب چیکار کنم بنظرت؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## MH_220

ببین یهو نمیتونی ساعت 10 شب بخوابی ... مگر اینکه در طول روز خودت رو مشغول کنی تا خسته بشی و شب زود بخوابی اینکه زود بیدار شم و عصر نخوابم راه چاره نیست

به نظرم سه چهار روز همون ساعت 1 که بیدار شدی تا ساعت 10 شب برو استخر برو پارک برو یه کاری بکن که خسته بشی 

مطمئن باش بعدش راحت میتونی بخوابی

حتما خوابت رو تنظیم کن 

شب برای استراحته نه بیدار موندن این چیزیه که قرآن میگه 
حقیقتا من شخصی رو ندیدم که تا صبح بیدار بمونه و درس بخونه و موفق هم بشه ! 

خواب کافی و راحت داشته باش  و توصیه میکنم بهت که قبل از اذان ظهر هم نیم ساعت یه خواب کوچیکی داشته باشی که در روایات داریم باعث تقویت حافظه میشه بهش میگن خواب قیلوله !

موفق باشی :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Mohandes_Roxana

منم اینجوری بودم و ماه رمضون بیشتر وضعیتم اینجوری بود تا اینکه ی روز با وجود اینکه تا ۵صب بیدار بودم باز نخوابیدمو تا شب بیدار موندم شب ساعت۱۰خود بخود خوابم برد و صب ساعت ۶بیدار شدم کافیه ی روز سختی بکشید.. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## last shot

تنها راهش اینه که یک روز کامل نخوابی یعنی امشب که تا 5 بیداری بعدش هم نخوابی سغی کن با خانواده حرف بزنی فقط نخواب تا خود شب.بعدش از خستگی ساعت 8 یا 9 بیهوش میشی.پس یکروزه درست میشه.این بهترین راهه پارسال بچه ها پیشنهاد کردند راه خوبیه.

----------


## bvb09

فرض کن سوار هواپیما شدی رفتی مسافرت مثلا صبح رفتی بعد 12 ساعت بازم صبحه.....
خب حالا چیکا میکنی تا خابت درست شع؟؟!!!!

----------


## last shot

> هیچ وقت این اشتباه بزرگ را نکن ، چون اگر (برای مثال) امشب را بیدار بمانی و فرداشب سریع خوابت برد آنوقت پس فرداشب چی میشه؟؟؟یا باید پس فردا بخوابی(که نمیتونی ساعت ۹یا۱۰بخوابی چون یک شب بی خوابی را نکشیدی) یا باید مجدد نخوابی تا فرداش زود خوابت ببره که یک روزت به هدر میره...
> خواهشا به چنین مزخرفات پوچ توجه نکن ...
> موفق باشی


[/quote]

از لحن مودبانتون طرز فکرتون مشخصه.ضمنا این به قول شما.... تجربه عملی دوستان کنکوری ماست .و راه حل  خوبی هم هست.اگر عمل نکنند باید مدتها درگیرش باشند.انتخاب هم با خودشون هست نه شما.

----------


## ONLY-ELECTRONIC

حالا تغییر دادنش یه بحثه ، باز برگشتنش یه بحث دیگست....
من یادم نمیاد قبل از کنکوری شدن مشکل خواب داشته باشم! وقتی کنکوری شدم به خاطر استرس و گاهی شبا چند دقیقه بیشتر خوندن نسبت به شب قبل یواش یواش ساعت خوابم بهم خورد....
برا شما نمیدونم من علتش رو کشف کردم ، وقتی درس میخونم یا چیزی یاد میگیرم تا یه نیم ساعت یا یک ساعت ذهنم همچنان فعال میموند و به درس و مسئله فکر میکردم ، نه این که عمدا بخوام ، خود به خود ذهنم تو بک گراند درگیرش بود :Yahoo (4): 
روشی که من امتحان کردم و جواب گرفتم این بود ، اولین روز به همین روشی که دوستان گفتن تا 8 و 9 شب بیدار موندم و بعد راحت خوابم برد ، از فرداش ساعت 5 صبح بیدار میشدم و در طول روز هم نمیخوابیدم(البته اگه شما درحد نیم ساعت بخوابید مشکلی پیش نمیاد) 
برای جلوگیری از بهم خوردن دوباره خواب(که اصولا راحت هم اتفاق میافته :Yahoo (4): ) بهترین کار اینه که ساعت خواب و بیداریتون ثابت باشه و در ضمن تایم های درس خوندنتون منظم باشه و آخر شب هم طمع نکنید که ده دقیقه بیشتر بخونید ، که همین ده دقیقه ها کار دست آدم میده :Yahoo (4):  البته طمع درس در طول روز مستحبه :Yahoo (4):  اما آخر شب.... :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام خدمت دوستان
> یه مشکل که حدودا نزدیک یه ماهه درگیرشم خواب بیش از حد زیاد...من شبا تا ساعت 5 صبح بیدارم و 5 صبح که دیگه میخوابم فرداش 12 یا 1 ظهر بیدار میشم!حالم دیگه داره از این وضعیت بهم میخوره!همه راهی امتخحان کردم جواب نداده!گفتم شبا زودتر برم بخوابم که بازم لامپ همه چی خاموش خابم نمیبره تا 4الی 5 صبح!گفتم صبحا زود بیدار شم که مثلا 8 یا 9 صبح بیدار میشدم چند ساعت بعدش از فرط خستگی چشم و سردر و...دوباره خوابم میبرد تا ظهر یا عصرا میفتادم رو خواب...گفتم شبا بشینم تا 5 درس بخونم بجاش تا ظهر بخوابم که این روشم اصلا دوس ندارم چون صبح ددرس خوندن یه چیز دیگس...بنظر شما چیکار کنم خوابم درست شه...خیلی داره ضربه میزنه بهم و درسام و....!


سلم عزیز
یه سرچ بزن انجمنو!!!
چند تا راهکار!
1)خودتو سرگرم کن!اگه فعالیت بدنی داشته باشی خوابت تنظیم میشه!مثلا صبح که زود پاشی (8)تا ظهر اگه بری بیرون و فعالیت داشته باشی ظهر خسته ای یه چرت نیم ساعته میزنی و شب راحتی!
2)دکتر!با دارو تنظیم میکنن ولی زیاد جال نیست!
3)کم کم تنظیمش کن!هر روز یه ربع ساعتتو جلو بکش تا ساعت بیولوژیکی بدنت تنظیم شه!
4)تنبل نباش-خونه تاریک نباشه-شکمتو سنگین نکن-(توصیه های طب سنتی)
 :Yahoo (4): 
منم دقیقا مشکل تو رو داشتم با همون گزینه اول حل شد-هرچند دو روز از درس افتادم!! :Yahoo (100):

----------


## samani

سلام خدمت کنکوری های عزیز 97 و 96 من خودم 96 هستم مشکلی که این روزا پیدا کردم دير از خواب پا شدن هام هست اگه ميشه يه چند تا توصیه و پیشنهاد بدین که خوابم رو تنظیم کنم کلا آدم خوش خوابی هستم. با تشکر

----------


## reza9898s

_سلام بهترین الارمی که تا حالا داشتم این اپ اندرویده که لقب اعصاب خردکن ترین الارمو داره 
امکانات زیادی داره مثلا میتونید از یه  جایی مثه دستشویی عکس بگیرید وتا مجددا نرید دستشویی و عکس بگیرید الارم خاموش نمیشه
و یا بارکد یه چیزیو مثلا پنیر تو یخچالو اسکن میکنید و تا وقتی مجددا همون بارکد اسکن نشه هم الارم خاموش نمیشه
و به نوعی هوشمنده و اجازه لغو زنگ هشدار رو از یک ساعت قبل نمیده و اجازه نمیده در هنگام زنگ خوردن گوشیو خاموش و یا اپ رو لغو نصب کنید
دانلود Alarmy (Sleep If U Can) - Pro 23.5 - آلارم عالی اندروید
اگه خوشتون اومد دعام کنید کنکورو خوب بدم مرسی_

----------

